
Someone flicked the startup on-switch in Myanmar - pmorle
http://pollenizer.com/someone-flicked-startup-switch-myanmar
======
transfire
Myanmar really represents an amazing turn around for a country. One has to
wonder what really happened. If you recall it wasn't that many years ago that
the ruling junta took all those protesting Buddhist monks out back and shot
them. It was a disgusting event. I wonder if American diplomacy (via Hillary
Clinton) actually did something positive for a change --I wonder if she said
"change your ways and you'll get rich, or keep it up and we'll invade and
destroy you".

